# Bleeding on progynova before transfer



## Neens (Aug 4, 2008)

I started taking progynova (2mg x 3 per day) last week following my baseline scan (on Synarel) and a couple of days later I started bleeding - like AF   . I see that 'break through bleeding' is one of the side effects of progynova but wondered if anyone else had experienced it? 
Contacted the clinic today and they said if it was tailing off, to continue with meds and wait for the scan next week. We only have one little frostie and don't want to bring him home if things are less than ideal...


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi neems.
Similar thing happened to me on my last cycle. 
I was also on progynova tablets, I started them on day 8 of my cycle and only took 1 a day for 5 days, then it increased to 3 a day. I started to bleed on day 11 of my cycle and my clinic doubled the dose ( the consultant requested it) I was on to 6 a day. After 2 days the bleeding stopped. 
I ended up having a BFP, so it didnt effect to outcome of that. But unfortunately I miscarried at 8 weeks.

I would suggest to give it a day or two and if you're still bleeding, even very light, I would call them back and ask to get advice from the consultant.

Good luck with your little frostie


----------



## Neens (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage, it's so awful after the excitment of having (finally) achieved a BFP but many thanks for sharing your story. Good luck with your next steps


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Neems,
It is devasting thinking you've come so far after years of trying, get a BFP, then end with what feels like, a kick in the stomach.
I'm 11 days in down regging, as we've got 3 little frosties waiting for us from our last cycle. Hoping it all works out well this time.

Looking at your signature, you've had a roller coaster too. Congrats on your little babies. Wishing you all the luck in the world for another brother or sister for you siblings.


----------

